# Rohrbombe im Sandkasten



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2011)

Manche Menschen haben derart wenig Hirn, dass man sie eigentlich wegsperren müsste.
http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermischtes/emmering-rohrbombe-in-sandkasten-entdeckt_aid_638586.html



> In Emmering in Bayern haben ein Anwohner und sein fünfjähriger Sohn auf einem Kinderspielplatz zwei Rohrbomben entdeckt.
> ...
> mutmaßlichen Täter nun ermittelt werden. Laut LKA handelt es sich um drei Lehrlinge im Alter von 19 bis 21 Jahren aus dem Raum Fürstenfeldbruck...
> 
> ...Gegen die Tatverdächtigen wurde Anzeige wegen Verstößen gegen das Sprengstoffgesetz erstattet....



Gesetz über explosionsgefährliche Stoffe (Sprengstoffgesetz - SprengG), §40


> (3) Wer wissentlich durch eine der in den Absätzen 1 oder 2 bezeichneten Handlungen Leib oder Leben eines anderen oder fremde Sachen von bedeutendem Wert gefährdet, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (4) Handelt der Täter in den Fällen des Absatzes 1 oder 2 *fahrlässig, so ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder Geldstrafe.*


Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich, wenn einem Kind wegen so einem Scheiß etwas passiert, zur Selbstjustiz greifen würde...


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2011)

Noch weniger Hirn geht wirklich fast nimmer...


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juni 2011)

Da geht es noch eher gerecht zu, wenn solche Typen im besoffenen Zustand von einer Brücke aus auf die Oberleitung der Bahn pinkeln. 15.000 Volt, da springt dann mit einem "FFFzzzappp" der Lichtbogen über. Sollte derjenige das überleben, fällt er auf jeden Fall aus dem Genpool der Dummheit raus, denn da wird nicht mehr viel von übrig sein, womit er sich noch fortpflanzen könnte.

Ähnlich solche Youngster, die sich selbst Schwarzpulver mischen und das in ein Heizungs-Leitungsrohr füllen und die Enden mit dem Hammer zuhauen. Das eine Ende ist bereits zu, und während er dabei ist, das andere Ende auch noch zuzukloppen, entsteht ein Funke. So ein Ding geht los wie eine Granate.

Aber im vollen Bewusstsein fremde Personen gefährden, Kinder auf einem Spielplatz...
Das hat natürlich eine ganz andere Qualität.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermischtes/emmering-rohrbombe-in-sandkasten-entdeckt_aid_638586.html
> 
> 
> > In Emmering in Bayern haben ein Anwohner und sein fünfjähriger Sohn auf einem Kinderspielplatz zwei Rohrbomben entdeckt.


Man traut sich echt kaum noch aus dem Haus (das war gleich bei mir ums Eck). Bleibt mehr Zeit für den PC und die Kinder bleiben daheim auch gut versteckt. 



> Der Zeuge hatte bereits in der Nacht zuvor einen lauten Knall gehört


Ach, das war das?


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2011)

Die Kinder daheim verstecken ist halt auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Juni 2011)

Naja, das allgemeine Lebensrisiko ist schon arg dehnbar. Wenn erst mal was passiert, ist das Geschrei groß und dabei wünscht man zumeist nicht mal seinem Feind, dass was in diese Richtung passiert.

Die Problematik erinnert mich an meine Kindheit. Es war immer ein riesen Spaß mit Backpulver und Salpeter zu hantieren. Auch das Fischen mit dem Kurbelinduktor (mein Nachkriegsmodell brachte es auf satte 1000 Volt) im nahen Dorfbach war nicht ohne Risiko. Silvester wurden alle Krepierer gesammelt und das Schwarzpulver für Eigenproduktionen verarbeitet. Irgendwie ist die Intention des Handelns aber aus der zeitlichen Entfernung heute nicht mehr wirklich nachvollziehbar. Wahrscheinlich spielt das Erwachsensein und somit eine gewisse Reife keine unerhebliche Rolle. Nach den "Knalleffekten" hatte ich mich übrigens auf das Basteln von Lichtorgeln konzentriert, die man an den Lautsprecherausgang anschließen konnte. Da ich von den erforderlichen Berechnungen keine Ahnung hatte rauchten regelmäßig Endstufen oder es zerwichste mal wieder irgenwelche Kondensatoren. Heute mache ich dafür Lagerfeuer oder zünde gern den Grill an. Also so wirklich hört das mit der Gockelei wohl nie auf: http://www.irchwitz.de/partyecke/kolumne/2006/01.html


----------



## Informant (21 Juni 2011)

Rohrbomben sind in > http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv/berlin/article1654719/Rohrbombe-vom-Nordufer-in-Wedding-war-sprengfaehig.html


> Rohrbombe vom Nordufer in Wedding war sprengfähig
> Samstag, 28. Mai 2011 02:25


http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2777761


> 31. Mai 2011  Zollfahnder finden Rohrbomben in Dealer-Wohnung


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2011)

ich weiß nicht, was soll es bedeuten?
(Auszug aus Google News gerade eben)


----------

